# Heavy TOS dividing head vs. bench mill



## WestVinTools (May 2, 2021)

Ok, so as I stare at my TOS dividing head I have a question. Base is 6" wide, 9-1/2" deep & 11" tall and feels like it weighs as much as baby elephant . I'm going to assume this will be too much to put on my CX601 (when it finally arrives). I really like it, but if it's too big would someone be interested in in trading for a smaller dividing head who's located relatively close to the Hamilton/Brantford area (within a 2 hour drive or so)?


----------



## historicalarms (May 2, 2021)

wow....anybody on the forum contemplating making a rifle barrel machine should walk across the country if possible to get their hands on that beauty, what a perfect "quality" angle drive for a rifling cutter.


----------

